
Ask HN: Alternative to Google finance? - rohan1024
I was a heavy user of Google finance. But for last few years I had not used it and when I checked today, its gone!<p>Is there any alternative to Google finance, especially the stock screener feature.<p>Thanks!
======
im1983
For screener I use finviz and for protfolio tracking I use Yahoo Finanace
(they actually have a solid app).

------
chad_strategic
[http://www.strategic-options.com/insight/the-best-and-
worst-...](http://www.strategic-options.com/insight/the-best-and-worst-stock-
and-option-trading-apis/)

------
mtmail
[https://wallmine.com/](https://wallmine.com/)

------
raffleslodge
[https://finviz.com/](https://finviz.com/)

------
marketgod
I don't use it, but you can try [https://snaptrade.us](https://snaptrade.us)

